# Hx Pneumonia



## jaime9543 (Aug 6, 2012)

Could someone please give me some clarification on the V code for Hx pneumona. The code states recurrent, but if a provider only states Hx Pneumonia can I still use the V12.61?


----------



## rhondatalley (Aug 19, 2012)

V12.61 is the correct code for history of pneumonia.


----------

